# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >  Mt Etna erupting in Sicily...

## MIke R

19705_10151446861424417_1556028588_n.jpg

----------


## NHDiane

Powerful photo - is this from today??

----------


## MIke R

dont know..it said from recent..it came from one of my Italian facebook sites

----------


## andynap

> dont know..it said from recent..it came from *one of my Italian facebook sites*



The facha me site

----------


## MIke R

very funny....LOL

----------

